# Another great granchild



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2015)

It's a boy:trophy:


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats!.....


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2015)

Congratulations ol' man!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 3, 2015)

:beer: Conngrats!!!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sparky617 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats Neal.  In my mid-50's and hopefully still 7 or 8 years away from grandparenthood let alone great grandparenthood.   Our two are in college right now.


----------



## frodo (Dec 3, 2015)

congratulations !

come on!!!!   details!  what is the future 2nd basemens name?  weight? length ?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2015)

7 pounds 10 ounces is all I know right now.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 3, 2015)

That's great...grandpa:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 3, 2015)

Have they named him or are they gonna call him "boy" all his life?


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 3, 2015)

"Me, Tarzan, You Jane, Him Boy."


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a boy so whatever the name is, it has to rime with "Damnit *****"


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2015)

Everyone says congrats like I had something to do with it, My input was a shot in the dark nearly 50 years ago.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2015)

Literally, huh?


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 4, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Everyone says congrats like I had something to do with it, My input was a shot in the dark nearly 50 years ago.



Thats the way it has been happening for about the last 200,000 years.


----------



## Lev (Dec 4, 2015)

Congrats Neal


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2016)

His name is Oliver and today his cousins Savanna and Derick have a new brother,   Wessley


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats again !!!&#127868;


----------



## buffalo (Feb 4, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 4, 2016)

Cute   Congrats


----------



## bobpearce (Feb 5, 2016)

Congrats! I am on my 4th! It doesn't get any easier lol


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2016)

And another little girl


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow, that's great. maybe we can blame it on those cold Canada nights 

Congrats, Neal


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 27, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Wow, that's great. maybe we can blame it on those cold Canada nights
> 
> Congrats, Neal



If that's the same mom and dad, maybe Neal should buy them a TV set...just sayin...


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2016)

Scarlett Vanessa, 7 lbs 4 oz. sister to Lucas and cousin to the rest.
This is the third of my grandsons with families. Still a few grand children to get started and now I understand that one of the step grandchildren are expecting.

It must of been a marry Christmas.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 28, 2016)

Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy84 (Sep 28, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 28, 2016)

More Critters!! Congratulations!!:trophy:


----------



## Blue Jay (Sep 29, 2016)

Congrats, just remember Grand and Great Grand Children are your reward for not killing your own teen agers!


----------

